# I fixed my problem of the HR24 dropping off MRV



## frozenpenguin (Jan 19, 2004)

I don't know if this will work for everyone with this issue, but it worked for me so I thought I'd share.

Quick background... My HR24 was dropping off MRV every day or so. My other receivers (HR20-700 & HR21-700) stayed on fine. Kept having to reset the HR24 and then it came back up and connected fine for a while. Deca readings range from 242-249. Coax plugged directly into HR24, nothing into its network jack, Deca units on the HR20 & HR21, Deca unit connected to my router with power adapter. PI inserted on one of my coax lines.

I'm running a TrendNet TEW639GR router. Router and all receivers are on UPS backup.

Anyway, here is what solved the problem for me. All I did was go into my router settings and setup DHCP Reservations for the 3 receivers. Everything is rock solid now. It's been going on 2 weeks and I haven't had one MRV dropout or had to reset the HR24 once. I was having to do a RBR almost every day one.

Like I said YMMV on this, just thought I'd share what worked for me.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

frozenpenguin said:


> I don't know if this will work for everyone with this issue, but it worked for me so I thought I'd share.
> 
> Quick background... My HR24 was dropping off MRV every day or so. My other receivers (HR20-700 & HR21-700) stayed on fine. Kept having to reset the HR24 and then it came back up and connected fine for a while. Deca readings range from 242-249. Coax plugged directly into HR24, nothing into its network jack, Deca units on the HR20 & HR21, Deca unit connected to my router with power adapter. PI inserted on one of my coax lines.
> 
> ...


Sounds like your leases for the DHCP were probably too short. When it would renew the lease, the receiver was most likely not picking the new IP address, thus you had drops. Now with DHCP reservations, even when a lease renews it is keeping the same IP address, so there is never an issue of the receiver not being found.

- Merg


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

I'd set static addresses on the H/HRs.


----------

